# I put my big boy pants on and rebuilt my Classic



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Great job man. I'm lovin' the color scheme you chose


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## flojo (Jan 3, 2013)

that classic do look good
are u related to rick deez he has a farm couple miles down the road from me


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!! great job and fast to. Love the apple green!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

> It turned out really good, I could have done better painting and will repaint this summer when the weather is warmer but I love the Apple Green hull and Grey decks. I am waiting on some Strong Arm Products to come in the mail and also a fab shop here to open some time up to build a grab bar and poling platform that will be powder coated black.


I don't know how it looks in person, but from here the paint looks great. Nice job!


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

Glad to see you breathe some life back into my old boat! Hope that jackplate is working well, I wish I never sold it!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude, you did an excellent job! Great looking classic! Never heard of carquest but I'm gonna check it out. So did you roll or spray the paint?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Man that is CRISP! Good job


----------



## arbeene89 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thats awesome. Pretty much exactly what I want to build


----------

